# Skin Allergies....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey gets really bad allergies every year around this time....I had to take her to the vet early this morning for a shot and some antibiotics. I feel so bad for her, she just itches all the time!!! She's got scabs all over her and hot spots, my poor girl seems to be feeling a bit better now. 



Does anyone else's pup get allergies in the summer??

I know, this is an old picture of her...but....I like it....:innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor little Abbey makes me sad she's so uncomfortable
lucky for is Matilda doesn't have allergies, has Abbey always had allergies?
I love that picture Pat, how old is Abbey?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My Axel has terrible seasonal allergies! This year our vet gave him a shot of depo medrol that knocked it out for almost six weeks. After that, I gave him Benedryl because he was still scratching at night some. Whatever he's allergic to is gone now, thank goodness!

I hope Abbey feels better soon.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Zoey has allergies, they tried to put her on apoquel(sp) but made her sick. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

She also has to get benadryl every night for itching. We are still looking into treatments.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Pat, recently a member of the forum, who is a professional groomer, highly recommended this line of products. I bought the shampoo for Ru and the ear cleaner to help clean MiMi's tear stains. It would be worth giving it a try for Abbey...and the ear cleaner for Archie. I haven't received my order yet, so I can't attest to the effectiveness of these products....but I think it is worth a try.
Here's a link:

Pet Sunscreen | Skin Care | Ear Cleaner | Hair & Coat | Shampoo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Poor little Abbey makes me sad she's so uncomfortable
> lucky for is Matilda doesn't have allergies, has Abbey always had allergies?
> I love that picture Pat, how old is Abbey?


Abbey will be turning 10 in November. The vet said she is other than this darn allergy, she is very healthy and looks great!!



Madison's Mom said:


> My Axel has terrible seasonal allergies! This year our vet gave him a shot of depo medrol that knocked it out for almost six weeks. After that, I gave him Benedryl because he was still scratching at night some. Whatever he's allergic to is gone now, thank goodness!
> 
> I hope Abbey feels better soon.


I'm going to write this down and take it to the vet with me, it sounds like what she needs. Thanks



dragonsdawn said:


> Zoey has allergies, they tried to put her on apoquel(sp) but made her sick.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well the shot she got yesterday is supposed to work for a few weeks, then we are to go back for another one if she starts itching again.



dragonsdawn said:


> She also has to get benadryl every night for itching. We are still looking into treatments.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I plan on getting some Benadryl just to have on hand.



Sylie said:


> Pat, recently a member of the forum, who is a professional groomer, highly recommended this line of products. I bought the shampoo for Ru and the ear cleaner to help clean MiMi's tear stains. It would be worth giving it a try for Abbey...and the ear cleaner for Archie. I haven't received my order yet, so I can't attest to the effectiveness of these products....but I think it is worth a try.
> Here's a link:
> 
> Pet Sunscreen | Skin Care | Ear Cleaner | Hair & Coat | Shampoo


Thanks, Sylvia, I will definitely look into this line of products!:thumbsup:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My Aussie was allergic to all the spring pollen. He was on 100 mg of Benadryl but was also 60#. It didn't make him sleepy or drunk, did help some with the itch.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My last maltese Rocco had terrible allergies. I gave him benadryl everyday. I wish I had known about a shot to give him. He had chronic ear infections as well. Poor Abbie, I know how awful she feels!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Abbey, that's wonderful though Pat, that she's otherwise so healthy. She's adorable too.

Jodi doesn't seem to have any allergies. One thing though is how do we know how much Benadryl for the dose?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

In the past yes, and used benadryl. For my wheaten it was a half a pill but for a maltese I would ask your vet and probably used children's one.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Maglily said:


> Jodi doesn't seem to have any allergies. One thing though is how do we know how much Benadryl for the dose?


 For the pills, it is 1 mg per pound of body weight. So for the 25 mg pills, I give Zooey a quarter of a pill.

Also, for Benadryl to work--if it's going to work--you need to give it every 12 hours for at least several weeks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I now SWEAR by Douxo Mousse. I apply twice a day for a week, then once a day for a week. It is great for spot treatments like Roo's paw infections or it can treat large areas (I treated Roo's whole back once).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Benadryl is not that effective in dogs. I would try Zyrtec or Hydroxyzine.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jmm said:


> I now SWEAR by Douxo Mousse. I apply twice a day for a week, then once a day for a week. It is great for spot treatments like Roo's paw infections or it can treat large areas (I treated Roo's whole back once).





jmm said:


> Benadryl is not that effective in dogs. I would try Zyrtec or Hydroxyzine.


Thanks Jackie, I will look in to those suggestions.:thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not so much with allergies, but he stays inside most of the time.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Jojo (8lbs) is on zyrtec. The Benadryl just wasn't helping his itching. We also started using a medicated yeast infection shampoo. Jojo was itching and biting his skin and paws until they bled. He was on 1/2 a Benadryl twice a day, then the vet just moved him to a whole zyrtec (its a 24 hour pill) in the morning. Keeping his hair really short and rinsing his feet in vinegar if he goes out. He is allergic to flea spit too, and being we are in southern Louisiana, I have to watch him carefully if he goes outside. I guess the only good thing with him losing his sight, he doesn't care to be outside or stray too far from the house. 

All of those things together helped. He hasn't had a hot spot in over a year!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

My Zoey has skin allergies but his are year around. He has an injection of Depo-Medrol every 8 weeks and I bathe him less frequently than the girls .Vet advised that bathing him weekly dries his skin and makes him itch more. A couple of days after the injection, he is fine and frisky.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Aww... What a sweet face!!!! I know what you mean! Sammie (boy on the right) is allergic to grass and his are year round too!! Crazy I know, because he goes outside to potty. Lately he has been using my rockbed where the roses are so he doesnt have to go into the grass. I dont get mad at him though. In the spring it is really bad for him. He sneezes like me. He takes Benadryl (pink pills cut in half) in spray cheeze twice a day. The vet says if he gets really bad she'll give him a shot, but for now the Benedryl seems to do the trick. It doesnt make him sleepy at all, in fact some days I think it makes him super hyper and he starts doing zoomies around the living room. 

Good luck.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Abbigail has bad allergies. I have been trying the Respit Injections and it has helped some, but the vet told me it takes up to a year for this to really start working. Its suppose to build their immune systems up. Also she gets half a childrens clariten every day. The injections are very expensive but you are only suppose to have to take them for a year, maybe a little longer. I was to the point I was willing to try anything. Abbigail gets the scabs and hot spots too. Since using the injections her episodes are less frequent.


----------

